# Periphery Album News and Sampler Clip!!



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys, we are wrapping up the album and it should be out in April.
You can get some info on that here:
PERIPHERY Exclusive Announcement - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

And you can hear a sampler clip of the album on our myspace at PERIPHERY - INITIAL TOUR DATES POSTED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Be sure to come and check us out with Animals As Leaders, Circle Of Contempt and Veil Of Maya on our upcoming US tour!!

Enjoy!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gotta wait til APRIL!! Looks like Chimp Spanner CD is gonna be in my car for a long time 

Stuff sounds epic as all hell though I am stoked


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

APRIL!!!!! Fuck yeah, I'm buying at least 2 copies and I should be getting my Periphery merch before then!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes! April is a good month for new releases from some of my favorite bands. Deftones, Nevermore, AND Periphery!


----------



## tian (Jan 20, 2010)

And finally the truth arrives!

Can't wait to see you guys on tour and hear Spencer's new vocals along with the typical Periphery djentiness.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Jan 20, 2010)

See you guys in Montreal. Can't wait for the albumm


----------



## corellia_guitar (Jan 20, 2010)

hell yeah spencer! i am good friends with the dude and he deserves this more than anyone. he is a great guy and obviously amazing enough musically to be in Periphery!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 20, 2010)

Jesus christ, I love your new vocalist. My fav yet.

Just curious, what happened to Chris?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AySay (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds great!!!!

+1 on what happened to Chris though? I thought you guys had finally found a long term singer...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

He just couldn't put up with "The Stranglehold" could he?


He will be missed, but back on topic:

Spencer = Yes.


----------



## _detox (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds fucking awesome.

So Chris should join Haunted Shores or Friend for A Foe immediately.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

_detox said:


> Sounds fucking awesome.
> 
> *So Chris should join Haunted Shores* or Friend for A Foe immediately.



GOD FUCKING YES! 

Going OT again what's happened with Third Degree Merch I can't get into any Periphery items anymore? I want to buy them before the album but they just don't seem to be there.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks guys!! glad you approve! the vocals are almost done, and i have to say that im really proud of everyone's hard work and hearing the awesome results, im very proud of this album and im glad to know its finally going to come out!!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jan 20, 2010)

It sounds massive and so much more vibrant than I remember it. Spencer is definitely the right fit for this sound, and reminds me a lot more of Casey, which is what I kind of missed when Chris joined. Either way, I can't fucking wait for this to drop.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> thanks guys!! glad you approve! the vocals are almost done, and i have to say that im really proud of everyone's hard work and hearing the awesome results, im very proud of this album and im glad to know its finally going to come out!!



 We all are glad to know!


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 20, 2010)

*Icarus lives chorus*

*Icame.jpg*


----------



## _detox (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> GOD FUCKING YES!
> 
> Going OT again what's happened with Third Degree Merch I can't get into any Periphery items anymore? I want to buy them before the album but they just don't seem to be there.



I am increasingly leaning further to believe that our hope might be correct...

On Myspace: "HAUNTED SHORES- BIG NEWS SOON!"
The new 2010 blog says they have a singer lined up that they can't announce yet. Chris has HS in his top friends. HS put a big meaty dick on his page a few days ago.

It all makes sense now...


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> GOD FUCKING YES!
> 
> Going OT again what's happened with Third Degree Merch I can't get into any Periphery items anymore? I want to buy them before the album but they just don't seem to be there.



I'm pretty sure that a new merch store is getting set up for them at Merch Connection, where all the rest of Sumerian Records has their merch! Either that, or All In Merch, or both!



Rational Gaze said:


> It sounds massive and so much more vibrant than I remember it. Spencer is definitely the right fit for this sound, and reminds me a lot more of Casey, which is what I kind of missed when Chris joined. Either way, I can't fucking wait for this to drop.



That's exactly what I thought when I heard the teaser!
He's like Casey, except with some harshness to his voice!


----------



## tian (Jan 20, 2010)

Dammit Misha, now I'm super tempted to roadtrip out to East Ridge to photograph your first show with Spencer. I promise I won't lose all the best photos this time .


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> I'm pretty sure that a new merch store is getting set up for them at Merch Connection, where all the rest of Sumerian Records has their merch! Either that, or All In Merch, or both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 to all the above, I hope they can keep good quality to the merch and have the same designs, I want that spacey one real bad.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

we changing merch companies with the new year and we have some AWESOME new designs on the way!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> we changing merch companies with the new year and we have some AWESOME new designs on the way!!



 Thank you sir, keep it colourful yeah?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Thank you sir, keep it colourful yeah?



Yellow, blue and pink; to be more exact.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> we changing merch companies with the new year and we have some AWESOME new designs on the way!!



THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR!

Now I can add to my collection 

Already have the "Got Djent?" and the Bulb Wings shirts, as well as the Circles hoodie! 

Can't wait to see what you guys have in store for us! (see the pun? )


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yellow, blue and pink; to be more exact.



Desert yellow, baby blue, salmon pink, white and that black on with the space design; to be more exact.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never been more excited for an album in my life.


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2010)

sounds great. is casey still producing this though?


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

no, our good friend matt murphy is/has engineered the vocals in the sampler and we produced with him


----------



## FYP666 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dude. I'm speechless. I've waiting this to happen for the last 2 years that I've been hooked to you guys. So excited man! 

As soon as this shit is released, I'll be ordering it right away!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 20, 2010)

Believe me, this is only the tip of the iceberg guys, the album will blow people's minds!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Believe me, this is only the tip of the iceberg guys, the album will blow people's minds!



Obvious comments are obvious.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

I listened to the sampler a few more times, and still love it. Sign me up for four copies of the album!  I'm totally serious, as well.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Believe me, this is only the tip of the iceberg guys, the album will blow people!



fix'd

EDIT: ur gross nolls


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> fix'd
> 
> EDIT: ur gross nolls



hahaha


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> fix'd
> 
> EDIT: ur gross nolls



If that's the case, I'll take two.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 20, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yellow, blue and pink; to be more exact.



Bulb and Jake already said my blue shirt looked nice 

*end creeper*

Stoked for new album. The "Walk" and "Light" parts sounded odd but that might be because I'm so used to the current versions.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Bulb can you say when the merch will be revealed, and I don't suppose you could tell us who will be making this stuff exactly? Pretty please?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Bulb can you say when the merch will be revealed, and I don't suppose you could tell us who will be making this stuff exactly? Pretty please?



My guess? Little Asian kids in sweatshops.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

pwned


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> pwned



It's true, they tend to have the best craftsmenship with clothes.


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome clip!

*WANTS ALBUM SO BAD*

Going to have to order it from the states to get it here .

So... Bulb, when we hearing about the Chris thing?


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

We are actually working out the whole worldwide licensing/distro thing as we speak, the plan is to have licensing/distro in us and canada/aus and nz/uk and europe/japan for the release, so if all goes as planned, you guys wont have to work TOO hard to pick up a physical copy, which will be pretty sweet looking!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I would love to be able to find a physical copy to jam in my truck. Life would be so much better then.


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are actually working out the whole worldwide licensing/distro thing as we speak, the plan is to have licensing/distro in us and canada/aus and nz/uk and europe/japan for the release, so if all goes as planned, you guys wont have to work TOO hard to pick up a physical copy, which will be pretty sweet looking!!



Okay sweet, not too much money + effort required *he says hopefully*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2010)

This news pleases me  I'm glad to see you guys are finishing this album up, you have toured so much but us limeys have had little action


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are actually working out the whole worldwide licensing/distro thing as we speak, the plan is to have licensing/distro in us and canada/*aus* and nz/uk and europe/japan for the release, so if all goes as planned, you guys wont have to work TOO hard to pick up a physical copy, which will be pretty sweet looking!!



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are actually working out the whole worldwide licensing/distro thing as we speak, the plan is to have licensing/distro in us and canada/aus and nz/uk and europe/japan for the release, so if all goes as planned, you guys wont have to work TOO hard to pick up a physical copy, which will be pretty sweet looking!!



Will there also be a Digital Release (aka. iTunes)? 
I'm an impassioned bastard and hate waiting long times.  
So I would most likely want to get it right off of iTunes as soon as it is out and than order a physical copy too.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Will there also be a Digital Release (aka. iTunes)?
> I'm an impassioned bastard and hate waiting long times.
> So I would most likely want to get it right off of iTunes as soon as it is out and than order a physical copy too.



That's what I'd want to do, hopefully it hits the Aus iTunes, so I can get it the day it's out, then buy the hard copy when I can.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are actually working out the whole worldwide licensing/distro thing as we speak, the plan is to have licensing/distro in us and canada/aus and nz/uk and europe/japan for the release, so if all goes as planned, you guys wont have to work TOO hard to pick up a physical copy, which will be pretty sweet looking!!



oh, good to know! Looking forward to holding in my dirty, sweaty hands ahah


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jan 20, 2010)

the singer is sounding good. HOPE HE STICKS! Cant wait until april, man.. going to be sweet


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah there will obviously be a digital version too


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> yeah there will _obviously _be a digital version too



You'd be amazed at the times when I've wanted to buy music (Admittedly, normally something pretty obscure.), and can't find a digital copy.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> You'd be amazed at the times when I've wanted to buy music (Admittedly, normally something pretty obscure.), and can't find a digital copy.



I get the same problem, but with stuff that you'd think would be pretty easy to find, or is on the US iTunes store but not the Aus one.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 20, 2010)

Spencer seemed like the obvious choice to me bulber, well done and I hope all is smooth sailing for you guys from here on out.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 20, 2010)

I'ma fucken download this shit once it comes out


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 20, 2010)

Why'd Chris leave? I hope this doesn't sound bad but I'm glad Spencers on the boat now. With that new sample of "Light" you can tell he has a greater vocal range. Don't get me wrong chris seemed like a nice guy and I hope all goes well for him, but you guys made the right choice with Spencer.


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

As long as it's on Amazon MP3, i'll download it  Else I'll buy a physical copy.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

Misha you are very cleverly DODGING every question about Chris. Everyone agrees that it was a solid move in terms of the sound of the band... this kid's range is epic and will undoubtedly serve the band better. but given the "flighty" nature of your previous singers, will this one stick? especially when the member flip-flop seemed so hasty... at least to us outsiders.

and by the way, i'm totally with the guy that thinks Chris is going to Haunted Shores. I've noticed the little myspace connections too...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Spencer's vocals!!!  He definitely reminds me of Casey which is cool because I loved Casey's vocals too.  I was extremely fortunate the last time I was hanging out with Mishdongles and Jake that they let me listen to a few full tracks and a few longer "teasers" when I was at his apartment. Seriously, like Nolly said, you guys are going to be blown away! The harmonies are changed (for the better IMO, Spencer has a much greater range than Chris did ) in a few songs and it gave me chills in a few spots! Killer stuff, I'm picking up a copy as soon as it's ready Misha. Chop chop!  Seriously though, it sounds killer and the re-recorded guitars all sound even more excellent which is hard to believe since I already dug the OLD tones on a lot of your stuff!


----------



## Janiator (Jan 20, 2010)

It's not very professional to talk about ended partnerships. He hasn't answered the question so he obvilosly doesn't want to talk about it.

About the teaser: Sounds killer. New vox will take a while to adjust to, but it sounds way better then previous versions.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I love Spencer's vocals!!!  He definitely reminds me of Casey which is cool because I loved Casey's vocals too.  I was extremely fortunate the last time I was hanging out with Mishdongles and Jake that they let me listen to a few full tracks and a few longer "teasers" when I was at his apartment. Seriously, like Nolly said, you guys are going to be blown away! The harmonies are changed (for the better IMO, Spencer has a much greater range than Chris did ) in a few songs and it gave me chills in a few spots! Killer stuff, I'm picking up a copy as soon as it's ready Misha. Chop chop!  Seriously though, it sounds killer and the re-recorded guitars all sound even more excellent which is hard to believe since I already dug the OLD tones on a lot of your stuff!


I hear Casey all over it too... it's almost as if they found the replacement they were looking for right after casey left. with every singer there has been this promise of a full length album. Jake - they promised... Casey - they promised and EVERYONE wanted a piece of that action. this seemed to be their "Golden Era". Chris - they've been promising a full length album since he joined over a year ago... but it was obvious that it wasn't going to be the same album they were planning with casey.
now i feel like they're definitely going back to that epic vision from the golden era.
-BUT-
am i the only one unsettled by the fact that all the studio work is apparently done, but nobody has seen this guy live? every other singer has been road-tested before recording (with the exception of casey who recorded 2.5 songs, toured, then quit).
it would be terrible to record this guy, take him out on a tour to promote the upcoming release, then have him figure out that he can't take the touring. it's not as if this has never happened before.

Does anybody know the story behind the singer replacement?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't say obviously, he might have been offline.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2010)

Janiator said:


> It's not very professional to talk about ended partnerships. He hasn't answered the question so he obvilosly doesn't want to talk about it.



 x 100. SUPER unprofessional to go bagging on an ex-member publicly, and Misha is classy, hence the lack of response to the question. 



MarkPopkie said:


> am i the only one unsettled by the fact that all the studio work is apparently done, but nobody has seen this guy live? every other singer has been road-tested before recording (with the exception of casey who recorded 2.5 songs, toured, then quit).
> it would be terrible to record this guy, take him out on a tour to promote the upcoming release, then have him figure out that he can't take the touring. it's not as if this has never happened before.



This is just going by memory from 2 weeks ago but IIRC Misha said that when working in the studio with Spencer he was singing for 4-8 hours STRAIGHT, no problems, and Spencer actually said his voice felt stronger afterwards.  Misha knew this was a concern for the band and said he felt confident it would not be an issue. 




Prydogga said:


> I wouldn't say obviously, he might have been offline.



I *would* say obviously, you guys have asked him 3-4 times already in a thread where he HAS been responding constantly but he has clearly chosen not to answer. It's bad business to go discussing what happened privately between the members of a band in public, considering he hasn't answered you yet I'd take that as a good sign to drop the "ZOMG TELL ME YOUR BUSINESS NAO!!!!" stuff, he clearly doesn't want to get into it which is a smart move.  No reason to keep prying at him.  Chris was a member of the band, he is not a member any longer and they have a new singer named Spencer who is kickass. I'd say that's pretty much all everyone needs to know publicly.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is just a mindfuck of a situation, new singer sounds awesome though. 

I really wish that tour with AAl, VOM, COC, and Periphery was coming to the east coast.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> x 100. SUPER unprofessional to go bagging on an ex-member publicly, and Misha is classy, hence the lack of response to the question.


i don't think it would be un-classy to at least make a statement about the switch. in fact, I don't think it's very classy to pretend like an ex-member never existed... which seems to be the case here. To say "Hey fans, we've parted ways with Chris and wish him the best in his endeavors. By the way, this is our new singer. Listen to the teaser!"
how hard would that be? they can obviously do whatever they damn well please, but isn't it kind of customary to publicly address such things to avoid lengthy forum rants like the one I am currently posting?
they wouldn't have to smear Chris... in fact I think addressing the matter shows him more respect than avoiding it. just my opinion... I see the validity in yours as well though


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think it's unprofessional at all to be quite honest, seeing as he hasen't hesitated in the past to tell us why members have left.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2010)

The problem with that is people don't usually drop it at that, they *HAVE* to know *WHY* and dredging all the info up would in fact look unprofessional IMO.  Again, I don't want to speak on Misha's behalf, I'm just saying I have heard the whole story and I think it's better off just leaving it as, "We have a new singer, check out the new stuff going on the album!" so it's focusing on the positive rather than explaining why Chris is gone. I think it's safe to say everyone knows he gone with the introduction of the *NEW* singer, right?  

Back ON TOPIC, Spencer sounds phenomenal, I can't wait to get my copy of the full cd!!!! Glad you guys are giving a solid date too Misha, I was hoping to get a better idea of how soon I could get my hands on it. There are a few artists that have constant playtime on my iPod during my drive to/from work and when I take the long drive to PA from VA like Keith Merrow and Chimp Spanner, Periphery is like my default these days!   I think Spencer is a move in the right direction, as long as he's able to handle the demands of touring I think you guys have made a great choice because his recorded vocals definitely sound strong!


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Again, I don't want to speak on Misha's behalf, I'm just saying I have heard the whole story and I think it's better off just leaving it as...


if the truth is indeed that bad, then perhaps you are right...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the new vocalist is the icing on Periphery's big ass cake. Nice fit, indeed. I'm excited for you guys and I can't wait to hear the album.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2010)

I must agree that you should leave misha etc. alone if they don't want to talk about it.

And besides that, it's pretty obvious what happened to anyone that followed


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 20, 2010)

Bulb, the clip of Light in that teaser. FUCK MY ASS that was awesome! that high note... jeeeesus!

sorry to hear chris leave, and i hope he gets things going for him and all, but DAMN am i happy you guys have found this guy! 

you really know how to choose them, all the guys you´ve had since Jake have been very similar in style and type of voice, yet all with an awesome unique touch.

congrats on progress!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 20, 2010)

#1: Can't wait for the album!!

#2: I hate to fuel the rumor mill in any way, but unless *much* has changed since last I spoke to Mark about it, we won't be seeing Chris in the new/reforming Haunted Shores lineup. I'm not familiar with who they got, but last we spoke, Mark already had somebody else lined up for vocals.

#3: No seriously, I CAN'T WAIT for the album! APRIL?! That's like... FOREVER!!


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

synrgy said:


> #2: I hate to fuel the rumor mill in any way, but unless *much* has changed since last I spoke to Mark about it, we won't be seeing Chris in the new/reforming Haunted Shores lineup. I'm not familiar with who they got, but last we spoke, Mark already had somebody else lined up for vocals.


Makes sense... kind of sounds (from other threads, at least) that chris's departure might have been performance related... and if there was any animosity between Misha and Chris, then I can't imagine Chris going to one of Misha's side-projects. I would also imagine that Mark wouldn't base his reformed Haunted Shores around a vocalist that (for whatever reasons) couldn't deliver for Periphery anymore. sloppy seconds? nah...


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 20, 2010)

I realised after he replied to my inquiry about whether or not i'd have to buy from overseas that the discussion about the old singer was not going to take place, so i didn't push it any further.

All my friends who i've notified about the new singer have heard the clip and were like *' - ZOMGZOMZGOMZGOMGZO THIS GUY IS SO PRO!!!'*. So it looks like that Spencer will be a hit and work really well with the Band.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2010)

New recording sounds AWESOME, really looking forward to this release 

Now hopefully more tour dates get added so there's one remotely close to me 
[action=technomancer]kicks himself in the ass for missing the Periphery show that was IN PITTSBURGH a while ago[/action]


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the initial concepts that revolved around Casey Sabol philosophically are also existing in Spencer Sotelo (Divine Cosmos ect.). The two seem like stylistic equals, and since I thought Casey was and is the shiznit, I am happy that periphery got the other pea in that pod.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> I think the initial concepts that revolved around Casey Sabol philosophically are also existing in Spencer Sotelo (Divine Cosmos ect.). The two seem like stylistic equals, and since I thought Casey was and is the shiznit, I am happy that periphery got the other pea in that pod.


i picked up on that too... i wonder if they know each other?? i bet they met at the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 20, 2010)

I approve! 

... and I'm still demanding a Europe tour soon


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 20, 2010)

So awesome! REALLY, REALLY awesome! Can't wait for the album!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2010)

The sampler sounds decent enough. The only thing is that the new guy seems to sound a bit too Screamo/Metalcore in the last 1/3rd of the sampler for my tastes. :/ Otherwise it sounds good.

But, I have to say that I still hold Sabol's versions in extremely high regard.

I'll be looking forward to this album all the same.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Matt for giving some reasonable perspectives on everything haha. Chris is a very good friend of mine, and there is no need to speculate as that will only lead to unnecessary negativity.



right_to_rage said:


> I think the initial concepts that revolved around Casey Sabol philosophically are also existing in Spencer Sotelo (Divine Cosmos ect.). The two seem like stylistic equals, and since I thought Casey was and is the shiznit, I am happy that periphery got the other pea in that pod.



Interestingly enough, Casey is the one who actually introduced us to Spencer, and in a lot of ways they do share common ground, but in a lot of ways they are very diferrent too. Casey considers Spencer to be pretty much the best singer he has ever recorded and holds him in the highest regard. In fact for Caseys (life changing) solo album, he is going to have Spencer guest on the parts that are out of his range because he loves his voice so much. I do think Casey writes pretty much the ultimate vocal lines and harmonies, and its good the two have become such good friends because its definitely influencing Spencer's writing in a good way only, but i have to say that if im completely honest, and Casey agrees with me on this too: Spencer delivers the lines even better than Casey did on the songs he wrote, and hopefully you guys will agree when you hear the album!


----------



## NicholasScottGT (Jan 20, 2010)

Spencer is AMAZING... Trust me,,


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> Thanks Matt for giving some reasonable perspectives on everything haha. Chris is a very good friend of mine, and there is no need to speculate as that will only lead to unnecessary negativity.



NP home skillet! 



bulb said:


> In fact for Caseys (life changing) solo album, he is going to have Spencer guest on the parts that are out of his range because he loves his voice so much.



Oh snaps! That sounds awesome, does Casey have a release date for that yet btw?  I love the songs he's released so far, looking forward to his album too as I looooove his voice as well!  Casey does indeed write some of the most badass harmonies out there, I picked up on some of that in the extended clips of Spencer you let me check out so it's funny hearing the rest of the story now, makes sense that they hang out!


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 20, 2010)

NicholasScottGT said:


> Spencer is AMAZING... Trust me,,



QFT.

From the short as clip on Periphery's MySpace Misha, i can tell that i'll enjoy this album very thoroughly.


----------



## cddragon (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuuck the teaser was AWESOME!!! Spencer fits the band's style great (the high note on Light pwned all ) Please make sure the album is available in Poland - there are many people who are waiting for it like me and are prepared to pay much just to get hands on the precious CD


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds goooooood.


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Listens to Sampler*


FapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFapFap

Can't wait to see you guys live at Volume 11.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 20, 2010)

This will likely be the first CD I go out to an actual record store to buy since Nine Inch Nails' "Year Zero"  I've been waiting so long for this, and the new guy makes my heart feel funny


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds great! It'll take me some getting used to on the light, I loved the sound of chris struggling to hit that high note xD dunno why it was just great. 

Spencer does sound freaking awesome and the range on that guy  do his balls recede into his body when he gets to those high notes


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Sound great. Looking forward to picking up the album and seeing how it all carries over live.


----------



## Default_M (Jan 20, 2010)

Listened to the sampler through 3 times in a row and I'm having to resist listening to it any more or I'll never get out of the door to go to the gym 

New singer came as a complete surprise to me, but a very nice surprise it was.
I thought Chris was great in recordings, and I was very excited for the album, but if I'm honest when the live videos started showing up on Youtube I was more than a little disappointed.
Absolutely brilliant at heavy screaming vocals, but the clean melodic parts just weren't living up to the recorded versions IMO. You can hear in the chorus of Light he would go lower and scream instead of the high parts as I assume he was worried he wouldn't be able to hit it.

From the sound of this sampler I really hope this is a permanent vocalist because it seems to me as though he has all the great melodic aspects that Casey had, plus better screams.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 20, 2010)

pfffft this album will only be worth a download

I've got vocalist envy.. you have found three great guys in a row now  Its awesome this album is finally coming out!


----------



## yetti (Jan 20, 2010)

The Metal Injection link is broken.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 20, 2010)

sakeido said:


> I've got vocalist envy.. you have found three great guys in a row now  Its awesome this album is finally coming out!


----------



## Origin (Jan 20, 2010)

Shitting myself shitting myself shitting myself shitting myself SHITTING MYSELF


----------



## NickB11 (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright im on the 4th time through of the teaser...all i can say is that I liked Chris, but this new guy...WOW. Definately buying this album  Good luck with everything!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 20, 2010)

That last section is Buttersnips right? Fucking chills man.

And I hear Icarus on there; is that still going to be on a separate EP?


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, just wow. That sample sounds AMAZING. I love the voice of the new vocalist, I can't wait to buy it in april!


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> That last section is Buttersnips right? Fucking chills man.
> 
> And I hear Icarus on there; is that still going to be on a separate EP?



the last section is part of Letter Experiment. watch this at 3:38 and you'll pick it out... it's a fairly decent live version of Chris singing it: 

and Icarus Lives, as I understood it, will be on the album in April. The separate EP you're speaking of is bulb's "Juggernaut" ideas, right? Casey sang on one of the juggernaut pieces entitled "Inertia" but I do not believe that that will be re-recorded or included on the full-length album... someone correct me if i'm wrong, but for the time being, I think Bulb kind of tabled the Juggernaut ideas...


----------



## Origin (Jan 20, 2010)

I sure hope Icarus Lives is on the album.

And who else subtlely got the idea of 'a very heavy version of new Saosin' in their head?...NOT DRAWING SIMILARITIES between the two that would obviously be tarded.  But the singer has that kind of range and voice. I like


----------



## Espaul (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't open the video?  just error page appearing every time I try


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2010)

So there I was at work today, bored, thinking "when the fuck is the Periphery album coming out?" - now I know!

Awesome work bLuBzOrZ, sounds fucking great


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't read the thread but i gotta say this...

the phasing or chorus or perfect double tracking whatever on Icarus Lives and Light is FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.

you guys NEED to recreate that live. Buy this kid a multi effects pedal NAO.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck yes!


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

poof


----------



## Espaul (Jan 20, 2010)

oh I didn't mean that  I meant the one bulb linked to


----------



## Nats (Jan 20, 2010)

i hope Inertiass is on the album


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 20, 2010)

Origin said:


> I sure hope Icarus Lives is on the album.
> 
> And who else subtlely got the idea of 'a very heavy version of new Saosin' in their head?...NOT DRAWING SIMILARITIES between the two that would obviously be tarded.  But the singer has that kind of range and voice. I like



The first thing i though of was the singer of Meshuggah (to lazy to google) and Anthony Green Put together to form the ultimate vocalist.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just realized he hits a D#7 during the first song... WHAT THE FUCK :0


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 20, 2010)

I signed up specifically to express my condolences for the lost Chris, excitement for this new *phenomenal* singer, Spencer, and my anxiety in having to wait until April for this cd.

Though, it will be an amazing birthday present.

All of this information has my approval.



Also, I've gotten most of my information on guitars from this board so might as well become active in it!


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> I just realized he hits a D#7 during the first song... WHAT THE FUCK :0



i dont know if its 6 or 7, but im pretty sure he hits an F or two if im not mistaken on some parts of the album hehe


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> i dont know if its 6 or 7, but im pretty sure he hits an F or two if im not mistaken on some parts of the album hehe


super. human.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 20, 2010)

My tension calculator has D#6 at 1245hz so if hes doing the octave above that 

To even be doing that


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> i dont know if its 6 or 7, but im pretty sure he hits an F or two if im not mistaken on some parts of the album hehe









I am so excited for this album.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2010)

i dont think its 7 i think thats like falsetto only


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I signed up specifically to express my condolences for the lost Chris, excitement for this new *phenomenal* singer, Spencer, and my anxiety in having to wait until April for this cd.
> 
> Though, it will be an amazing birthday present.
> 
> ...


Welcome 

I keep listening to that sample over and over. So awesome.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 20, 2010)

My bad, I typed 7 instead of 6 (typo)  And I seriously cant wait to hear this album, I know for a fact he's definitely brought something new to the table.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 20, 2010)

Couldn't find any info on getting tickets for the 02/06 show, but I'm gonna be there! Teaser track has teased me. I missed you guys with Devil Driver in Tucson, thankfully you're in the valley this time around!


----------



## polloymedio (Jan 20, 2010)

Wasnt expecting it at all, but i must say, i think it's a huge improvement. As much as i liked Chris, i think he lacked a bit on harmony. Im diggin the vocals a whole lot! Didnt think you guys could find someone as good as casey, im happy to hear i was wrong. the only thing is:

*How on earths feck are you guys gonna do secondary vocals live? *i mean, seriously, it must be a pain in the ass to sing and nail all the instrument parts at the same time, but i think they're a key element in your songs.

Wish you guys the best, cant wait to have the album and i hope i can find another opportunity to hear you guys live again (cheers from Costa Rica) (i still have the periphery badge!)


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 20, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> the last section is part of Letter Experiment. watch this at 3:38 and you'll pick it out... it's a fairly decent live version of Chris singing it:
> 
> and Icarus Lives, as I understood it, will be on the album in April. The separate EP you're speaking of is bulb's "Juggernaut" ideas, right? Casey sang on one of the juggernaut pieces entitled "Inertia" but I do not believe that that will be re-recorded or included on the full-length album... someone correct me if i'm wrong, but for the time being, I think Bulb kind of tabled the Juggernaut ideas...




Icarus Lives was originally part of the Juggernaut ideas though, wasn't it? I thought it was Icarus Lives, Inertia, and Fuf and that none of them would be on this cd?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 20, 2010)

^Icarus lives is on the ALBUM SAMPLER.

so id say its going to be in the album. 

EDIT

i have been listening to that sampler all day antthere have been a thousand more plays since i started. 

also, this guy in periphery? 








Yup. makes sense.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, and Misha... is the new merch store going to be with District Lines? The reason I ask is because they are the absolute worst Merch company I've ever dealt with and have heard the same from a ton of other people. Their customer service is a joke. I really don't know why Sumerian uses them when there are so many better merch companies out there.

They never have anything in stock, although they list it as in stock on the website, and they consistently take 2 months + to ship out orders. They also like to send different sizes/designs than what was ordered. 

Here's a page I found online with a ton of people complaining about the same kind of stuff I dealt with:

District Lines


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 20, 2010)

all the speculation about what´s up with the singers etc. makes the band community over there look like one huge swingers party


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> also, this guy in periphery?
> 
> Yup. makes sense.



SO... METAL...


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 20, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Icarus Lives was originally part of the Juggernaut ideas though, wasn't it? I thought it was Icarus Lives, Inertia, and Fuf and that none of them would be on this cd?


i looked into it, and you are absolutely right. not sure about Fuf, but Icarus Lives and Inertia were both juggernaut ideas... but i think once Chris started singing icarus lives in a live setting, periphery added it to the track list for the full length album. as the clever fellow pointed out, it IS on that ALBUM SAMPLER. so egg on my face.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 20, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> the last section is part of Letter Experiment. watch this at 3:38 and you'll pick it out... it's a fairly decent live version of Chris singing it:
> 
> and Icarus Lives, as I understood it, will be on the album in April. The separate EP you're speaking of is bulb's "Juggernaut" ideas, right? Casey sang on one of the juggernaut pieces entitled "Inertia" but I do not believe that that will be re-recorded or included on the full-length album... someone correct me if i'm wrong, but for the time being, I think Bulb kind of tabled the Juggernaut ideas...




Yea that was the song I was thinking of; love that tapping part

And the Juggernaut ideas thing was what I was referring to. Icarus Lives, Inertia, Fuf, and I think 2 other songs. I read somewhere on their myspace that those songs will eventually be released as a separate concept album thing. Who knows now though; Icarus is on the teaser 

Casey did Inertia and Icarus Lives (and a bit of Insomnia)


----------



## FMG (Jan 20, 2010)

1) OK so I've listened to that sample SO MANY TIMES now its ridiculous

2) Your new singer is UNREAL!!! I never thought I would hear someone on par with casey

3) All the best to Chris, he is a fantastic vocalist, and I will look out for him in the future!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> In fact for Caseys (life changing) solo album, he is going to have Spencer guest on the parts that are out of his range because he loves his voice so much.



Casey...out of his range? Dun think so.


----------



## Origin (Jan 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> The first thing i though of was the singer of Meshuggah (to lazy to google) and Anthony Green Put together to form the ultimate vocalist.



Ooooo, very worthy addition, I forgot about the scream parts hahaha.


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good work! I'm looking forward to the release.


----------



## DSilence (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are actually working out the whole worldwide licensing/distro thing as we speak, the plan is to have licensing/distro in us and canada/aus and nz/uk and europe/japan for the release, so if all goes as planned, you guys wont have to work TOO hard to pick up a physical copy, which will be pretty sweet looking!!



NZ argh!! thats awesome!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been listening to the sampler for a while now, and still can't get over how freaking amazing Spencer's vocals are. And for the talk on what merch site their going with, I would assume that since on their myspace it says "New Merch Store, Coming Soon" and then All In Merch's url, that's going to be the site their going with.  Unless if it's a ploy, and just to throw us off.


----------



## ubarhax (Jan 20, 2010)

is this the album cover?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 20, 2010)

Just noticed it's gonna be released on 4/20


----------



## MikeH (Jan 20, 2010)

That's some tasty djent right there.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Jan 20, 2010)

this is too awesome

i dig the new singer


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Just noticed it's gonna be released on 4/20



I laughed as well.


----------



## WoodenAshtray (Jan 21, 2010)

This is bound to be shitloads of epic. Those highs on that new vocalist are freaking piercing!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

ubarhax said:


> is this the album cover?



I want that, on a shirt!


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2010)

that is indeed the album cover!
hope you guys dig!

and yay finally a release date that is official and that will be met!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> that is indeed the album cover!
> hope you guys dig!
> 
> and yay finally a release date that is official and that will be met!!



Yes, yes and double yes!!! And Bulbasaur(?) That on a t shirt? yes?


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2010)

4/20? I see what you did there.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2010)

awesome! cannot wait to hear it. congrats bulbo, you've certainly come a long say since I first heard your little clips on the meshuggah forum! Much respect


----------



## Statue of Ages (Jan 21, 2010)

It would be released on my birthday. 

I look forward to it though!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> and yay finally a release date that is official and that will be met!!



Or else


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2010)

*EDIT*

I said nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 21, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> in a few songs and it gave me chills in a few spots!



Like the last 20 seconds of the teaser...yeah...I felt it.  Holy wow! I cant wait to get a disc in my sweaty hands.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 21, 2010)

EDIT: synrgy said nothing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats a pretty awesome album cover  I take it its a self titled release? Or does it have a 'proper' title?


----------



## Espaul (Jan 21, 2010)

Get your cd on play.com so I can order i nao!


----------



## _detox (Jan 21, 2010)

edit: nothing to see here..


----------



## Default_M (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't get the 4/20 thing. What's special about that date?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 21, 2010)

Hitler's birthday. Misha is racist.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 21, 2010)

Default_M said:


> I don't get the 4/20 thing. What's special about that date?


 


Dude.... national weed smoking day... come on. I thought that was on everybodies calender.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2010)

*EDIT*

I  you all.


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2010)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Hitler's birthday. Misha is racist.



but im jewish!


----------



## Default_M (Jan 21, 2010)

Drugs and Hitler?! How can we in all good conscience buy an album from a band that promotes these things?


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> but im jewish!


 
 

pwnage


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

bulb's name should be changed to "His Highness".


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> but im jewish!










edit: CRAP! I should have put the face on the figure in the box, and changed the name to MISHA. eh...effort. not today.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

^I lold anyway. :five:


----------



## Universe74 (Jan 21, 2010)

God...you guys need to head west. 

New singer is ace.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 22, 2010)

FUCK YES!!!!! The sampler is incredible already. 

I remember you saying that you might be releasing the album sans vocals before... Could that still happen? My dad loves progressive, instrumental, technical music as long as there's no vocals, and i know he'd love the album.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 22, 2010)

InCasinoOut said:


> FUCK YES!!!!! The sampler is incredible already.
> 
> I remember you saying that you might be releasing the album sans vocals before... Could that still happen? My dad loves progressive, instrumental, technical music as long as there's no vocals, and i know he'd love the album.



He very recently mentioned this as a possibility on his Facebook. We can only pray to our lord (John Petrucci.) that it will become a reality.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> He very recently mentioned this as a possibility on his Facebook. We can only pray to our lord (John Petrucci.) that it will become a reality.



I think after this album the name inside those brackets with be Misha Mansoor.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 22, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I think after this album the name inside those brackets with be Misha Mansoor.



I almost put his name there, but I just couldn't betray my first love just yet. Lets wait until after the album is released, then I'll make that joke again.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome and finally. 17 odd pages in less than 2 days? Your fanbase grows every week.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 22, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I think after this album the name inside those brackets with be Misha Mansoor.



 That's almost heresy, Pry......... Almost. 

Vivian is not pleased with you. 


I still can't wait for the album, hurry up April and get here already!!!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> That's almost heresy, Pry......... Almost.
> 
> Vivian is not pleased with you.
> 
> ...



Fine I'll say the bloody Marty five times then.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 22, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Fine I'll say the bloody Marty five times then.



You better.  No one in this thread will understand any of our jokes.....


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> You better.  No one in this thread will understand any of our jokes.....



WIFE!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 22, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> WIFE!



/thread hijack.


Is it April, yet?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> /thread hijack.
> 
> 
> Is it April, yet?



We'll hit 100k by then.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 22, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> We'll hit 100k by then.



Most likely.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow I'm really loving this. I was really scared when I heard the news because of the history of Periphery's singers leaving. I was like " arrrghhh again" 

My 1st impression was listening to Spencer's tunes on his myspace and I was like" he gets alittle whiny when he's going higher pitch." But his voice does remind me alot of Casey's which I do love so that doesnt hurt 

But now listening to him in the Periphery teaser I'm like "wow , it's coming together and gives me chills when I hear that line "in this moment we can not deny what we areeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" Damn.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounding great. Really interesting note choice on the vocals, similar to Caseys approach for sure. His voice definitely thins out something chronic on the super high shit though as can be expected. I definitely prefer him to the previous dude. A better fit. Congrats Mischa on a great singer. Will buy album.


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 22, 2010)

Bulb, you're on your way to be a rock legend! How does it feel? 
I truly believe this album will have a huge impact on rock and mainstream music. Music industry panorama wont be the same a few months after 4/20/10.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 22, 2010)

Misha, this post will undoubtedly make me look like a dumbass, but I still wanna hear it straight from you...
Halpern didn't record a single beat for this first album, right? it's all Superior Drummer 2.x? I mean it sounds programmed, but I also know that Taylor Larson can do some cool stuff and it's possible that it could've been recorded. but it was my understanding that you'd be sticking with the programmed beats...
I wanna hear a studio track with Halpern actually playing. the live videos are great, but so much of what he does with ghost notes and floor tom stuff gets lost in poor live sound reproduction. the impromptu Racecar studio jam blew my mind... i want more of that. pretty please!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 22, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> Dude.... national weed smoking day... come on. I thought that was on everybodies calender.



Yeah because for the pothead who smoked on 4/19, and has every intention of smoking on 4/21 and every day before and after those days, 4/20 is somehow special.

GUYS ITS 4/20 LETS SMOKE WEED!

GUYS MY DOG JUST DIED LETS SMOKE WEED!

GUYS ITS TUESDAY LETS SMOKE WEED!

GUYS... LETS SMOKE WEED!

Only potheads


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Yeah because for the pothead who smoked on 4/19, and has every intention of smoking on 4/21 and every day before and after those days, 4/20 is somehow special.
> 
> GUYS ITS 4/20 LETS SMOKE WEED!
> 
> ...



bitter much?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 22, 2010)

dude with that logic you can make any holiday sound stupid. stop being so whiny. 

seriously though Misha, if you are still reading through this thread, will Spencer be using effects when you guys play live?


----------



## Nats (Jan 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> dude with that logic you can make any holiday sound stupid. stop being so whiny.
> 
> seriously though Misha, if you are still reading through this thread, will Spencer be using effects when you guys play live?



autotune


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> dude with that logic you can make any holiday sound stupid. stop being so whiny.



Not really most national holidays are peoples excuse to do things they wouldn't normally even bother trying to do.

National pot day for people who smoke everyday is the equivalent of a national sleep day.

Because todays sleep is more special than yesterdays and tomorrows sleep. Its just dumb, and I don't really care about the smoking pot part of it. Its your body, its just retarded to have a holiday for something you would do every waking minute funds provided.



So bulb! Are all the songs actually done at this point and just waiting for the necessary crap for release?


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> National pot day for people who smoke everyday is the equivalent of a national sleep day.



Surely you mean "national sleep *night*"? 

Anyway back on topic, it's as awesome as I expected, and then some.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> Misha, this post will undoubtedly make me look like a dumbass, but I still wanna hear it straight from you...
> Halpern didn't record a single beat for this first album, right? it's all Superior Drummer 2.x? I mean it sounds programmed, but I also know that Taylor Larson can do some cool stuff and it's possible that it could've been recorded. but it was my understanding that you'd be sticking with the programmed beats...
> I wanna hear a studio track with Halpern actually playing. the live videos are great, but so much of what he does with ghost notes and floor tom stuff gets lost in poor live sound reproduction. the impromptu Racecar studio jam blew my mind... i want more of that. pretty please!



Ah but its actually the best of both worlds, he played an e-kit which was hooked up to superior so as to get the awesome drum sounds of superior which we love so much, and also get matt's unique performances (which are full of wonderfull ghost notes and floor toms ahaha)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Not really most national holidays are peoples excuse to do things they wouldn't normally even bother trying to do.
> 
> National pot day for people who smoke everyday is the equivalent of a national sleep day.
> 
> ...



Yes because we all know that EVERYONE who smokes pot spends all their money on it and does it all day every day. There are no contributing members of society, business owners, millionaires, or olympic athletes who smoke recreationally 

With that said since IIRC Periphery leaves to tour on 1/28, it's a safe bet all of the band's parts of the songs will be done by then (not to speak for Misha, but it seems logical)



bulb said:


> Ah but its actually the best of both worlds, he played an e-kit which was hooked up to superior so as to get the awesome drum sounds of superior which we love so much, and also get matt's unique performances (which are full of wonderfull ghost notes and floor toms ahaha)



That's awesome


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> dude with that logic you can make any holiday sound stupid. stop being so whiny.
> 
> seriously though Misha, if you are still reading through this thread, will Spencer be using effects when you guys play live?



eventually we would like to run him through some sort of processing so that we may get all the delays synced to what tempo we play at and automate delay and reverb levels as well as whatever lofi or weird effects we might put on his voice since matt plays to a click. but he doesnt need autotune haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2010)

with the awesomeness going on in your music, i would definitely want everything synced with a click track, with all the extra layers as samples.

i would so love to have a setup like that with a band


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)

Alright, on the subject of all this pot talk... it's not fair to judge everyone who smokes pot by the same standard (or at all), especially considering casual marijuana is common place these days and there's a lot of important/talented people who smoke. However, buying, selling, and using pot is currently *illegal* in this country and discussing it out in the open like it's alright 'just because everybody does it' doesn't make it right. Last I checked, we don't condone file sharing, cheating on your taxes, etc. around here, so this should be no exception. /offtopic

I just heard Spencer's other track, on his myspace... Really unique range that guy's got. Listening to that, I never would've assumed he would fit in Periphery but it's that differentiation which makes him work... if that makes any sense.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 22, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> with the awesomeness going on in your music, i would definitely want everything synced with a click track, with all the extra layers as samples.
> 
> i would so love to have a setup like that with a band



Jamming with a drummer who knows how to play to a click is infinitely better than the alternative, in my humble experience.

Speaking of which, (and apologies for the OT); DAMMIT I miss Chris Heibert.... 

But yeah -- what you're describing is totally do-able, Misha. The unit that's producing the click he plays to likely has some kind of MIDI-thru/out or other type of capabilities to sync up with any tempo-linked effects you might want to use on other parts of the stage. (If it doesn't, there are units that do that you can acquire easily enough.) I'm glad to hear you're even thinking about it, cause that's more trouble than most people bother with but at the same time I wouldn't expect any less in terms of the quality of music you're making. 

Humble suggestion: If the sound on the system at 9:30 club was any indication, if you guys can even think about affording it you might want to consider hiring a sound guy when you go on tour. All the low notes you guys played that night were completely lost in the mix. The set was DOPE but the mix was way off. My guess is the average in-house mixing guy has little to no experience dealing with a 3-guitar extended range band.


----------



## polloymedio (Jan 22, 2010)

bulb said:


> ...whatever lofi or weird effects we might put on his voice since matt plays to a click...



you should get him this:


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dang that thing would be awesome to mess around with ^


----------



## polloymedio (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah, im trying to convince the singer of my band to buy one (so i dont have to buy it myself haha)


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2010)

bulb said:


> Ah but its actually the best of both worlds, he played an e-kit which was hooked up to superior so as to get the awesome drum sounds of superior which we love so much, and also get matt's unique performances (which are full of wonderfull ghost notes and floor toms ahaha)



that's the future of recording bands on the cheap.. Sacha did that for Divinity's newest album and it turned out awesome


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 22, 2010)

polloymedio said:


> you should get him this:



YES! That looks like so much fun to mess around with.


----------



## ubarhax (Jan 22, 2010)

For the people who have heard Casey's version of IL, is it just me or does the Icarus Lives chorus sounds EERILY similar to Casey Sabol.. holy shit.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2010)

that guy makes lots of awesome videos. he´s a really talented musician 

i had that synth before actually, and the funny thing is it actually has a vocoder already


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)

ubarhax said:


> For the people who have heard Casey's version of IL, is it just me or does the Icarus Lives chorus sounds EERILY similar to Casey Sabol.. holy shit.



Not sure if you read earlier, but bulb mentioned that Casey was actually the one who recommended Spencer in the first place, and *from a few other posts in here* it sounds like they deliberately wanted to follow a lot of the "flow" and phrasing from Casey's version.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2010)

ubarhax said:


> For the people who have heard Casey's version of IL, is it just me or does the Icarus Lives chorus sounds EERILY similar to Casey Sabol.. holy shit.



In a lot of ways it does sound similar but since Casey is one of my all time favorite vocalists thats a great thing in our opinions. In some ways both Casey and I agree that Spencer's version is actually superior, he has this real clarity in his voice and can easily hit the "to write in history" part in full voice which Casey had to falsetto.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn you and your hoarding of amazing vocalists you greedy bastard!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Not really most national holidays are peoples excuse to do things they wouldn't normally even bother trying to do.
> 
> National pot day for people who smoke everyday is the equivalent of a national sleep day.
> 
> ...



Oh so father's day? Mother's day? They're still the same person doing the same job, they do that everyday, maybe you should get over your prejudice against weed, it's not like it's 6/06, national murder day.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 22, 2010)

bulb said:


> In a lot of ways it does sound similar but since Casey is one of my all time favorite vocalists thats a great thing in our opinions. In some ways both Casey and I agree that Spencer's version is actually superior, he has this real clarity in his voice and can easily hit the "to write in history" part in full voice which Casey had to falsetto.



I think the falsetto really added to that part, but Spencer's take is most definitely not lacking. He has some serious pipes!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha, I just listened to the old recording of Icurus Lives! and it became very obvious how far your production techniques have come. I used to listen to that song all the time, but now that I've heard the sampler, the old recording sounds almost unlikeable (Not quite, but you get what I'm sayin. Hehe.).


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

^ Really? I can hear a difference but really mainly only is Spencer's vocals and the effects with them, I'm not saying their production wuality hasn't improved I'm just saying it was never bad to begin with  and I like Casey's old vocals as well so I'm listening to IL right now.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 22, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Surely you mean "national sleep *night*"?
> 
> Anyway back on topic, it's as awesome as I expected, and then some.



Tuche, you sly fox you.

Bulber, can we get just 1 itty bitty song leaked onto the myspace player  eh? eh?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Tuche, you sly fox you.
> 
> Bulber, can we get just 1 itty bitty song leaked onto the myspace player  eh? eh?


----------



## widdlywhaa (Jan 23, 2010)

6 days from now I will seeing you guys in East Ridge Tn....

There will be much hanging and celebration!!!!!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 23, 2010)

widdlywhaa said:


> 6 days from now I will seeing you guys in East Ridge Tn....
> 
> There will be much hanging and celebration!!!!!



Hey bro, I'll be there too. I am so fucking pumped, my man.


----------



## bulb (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet! Twill be good times!!


Cheesebuiscut said:


> Tuche, you sly fox you.
> 
> Bulber, can we get just 1 itty bitty song leaked onto the myspace player  eh? eh?



Nah, not up to us anymore, the label and management have a system that works well, probably in the weeks leading up to the album we will put songs up on myspace, but for the time being the sampler/seeing us live and throwing spencer into pillow fortresses will have to do!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> Sweet! Twill be good times!!
> 
> 
> Nah, not up to us anymore, the label and management have a system that works well, probably in the weeks leading up to the album we will put songs up on myspace, but for the time being the sampler/seeing us live and throwing spencer into pillow fortresses will have to do!



Pillow fortresses are the ultimate in singer protection.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Wouldn't want poor lil' Spencer getting hurt now would we?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 23, 2010)

No, we wouldn't. He needs to protect his golden vocals. Haha.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> Ah but its actually the best of both worlds, he played an e-kit which was hooked up to superior so as to get the awesome drum sounds of superior which we love so much, and also get matt's unique performances (which are full of wonderfull ghost notes and floor toms ahaha)


as a drummer whose only kit in a tight, little apartment is an e-kit running through a midi interface to a computer, i can totally appreciate your reasoning!
i'm glad we will be hearing his performance... i could care less how you recorded it! it's not as if "acoustic" drums in metal bare any resemblance to the actual natural sound that they started with... they get so over-processed and tweaked that you might as well have used an e-kit to begin with... 
i'm dying to hear the finished product!


----------



## cfrank (Jan 23, 2010)

Buttersnips with vocals : o


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> Sweet! Twill be good times!!
> 
> 
> Nah, not up to us anymore, the label and management have a system that works well, probably in the weeks leading up to the album we will put songs up on myspace, but for the time being the sampler/seeing us live and throwing spencer into pillow fortresses will have to do!



Dayum, they own.you. 

Holy crap show in sayreville! aww, drag AAL and veil of maya to that show 

Whats a kitty?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome man!
Sucks that there is no dates in Michigan! You guys should look in to getting a gig at the Machine Shop in flint Michigan. I would be there!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

cfrank said:


> Buttersnips with vocals : o



I know, right?


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 23, 2010)

periphery's myspace is starting to piss me off... people are posting comments without reading a SINGLE WORD of the band's blog or anyone else's posts. they're asking questions like "is that chris on the sampler? it sounds like you pitch-shifted his voice!" no shit... it's a new guy with a higher range. i recognize the fact that not every person is going to scour the forums for info about the band, but honestly.... these people are just making themselves look stupid. i think it's pretty obvious that chris isn't the one singing in the sample.
on that note, i just want to say that chris was a great guy. i liked him as a frontman and I enjoyed his recorded work with the band. the clip of Letter Experiment had me super pumped.
but i have listened to the new album sample sooooooo many times now. i've pretty much got it memorized. my wife caught me sneaking out of bed last night to go listen to it... sad, i know. i highly suggest, if you haven't done it yet, go listen to Spencer's other stuff with Corellia and his solo track. he very clearly approaches music like Casey... he's got a "pop sensibility" that lends itself well to progressive metal melodies. but thankfully he can scream with the best of them too... hopefully he doesn't quit to pursue his pop-rock songwriting career like casey did though  spencer is a great fit for the band... i'm going to buy several copies of the album and hand them out as presents.

just a thought Misha -- have you ever given any thought to contacting John Feldmann? i listened to your radio interview a few weeks back and you mentioned loving the City Sleeps album. I immediately downloaded it and it has since become one of my favorite records, beginning to end. after realizing that John produced it, i did some research and found out that he has been involved with a lot of recordings that I hold in VERY high regard for how they sound. he has a unique sound that sticks out if you know what you're looking for...
i just think that the next periphery album should be produced by Feldy. it would be a match made in heaven... an aural orgasm, if you will.


----------



## CoachZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Bulb, I'll be seeing you in Montreal. Quick question though: you were tossing the idea a bit back of doing a larger edition with the songs solely being instrumental or something like that. It was in some thread and you mentioned it. Are you gonna pull through with that or you're just releasing one edition? Either way, I'm pumped.


----------



## bulb (Jan 23, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> just a thought Misha -- have you ever given any thought to contacting John Feldmann? i listened to your radio interview a few weeks back and you mentioned loving the City Sleeps album. I immediately downloaded it and it has since become one of my favorite records, beginning to end. after realizing that John produced it, i did some research and found out that he has been involved with a lot of recordings that I hold in VERY high regard for how they sound. he has a unique sound that sticks out if you know what you're looking for...
> i just think that the next periphery album should be produced by Feldy. it would be a match made in heaven... an aural orgasm, if you will.



Haha you know i have thought about that, feldy is one of my favorite producers, unfortunately he is a way too pop for what we would want, and when you work with him its his way or the highway. In fact he refuses to work with metal bands even though he is a big metalhead solely because he writes "pop hits" and we definitely dont try to write those. But we were talking about doing a rock album as a complete experiment at some point since i have like 8-10 rock songs written anyways, and maybe he could produce that...maybe..


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jan 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha you know i have thought about that, feldy is one of my favorite producers, unfortunately he is a way too pop for what we would want, and when you work with him its his way or the highway. In fact he refuses to work with metal bands even though he is a big metalhead solely because he writes "pop hits" and we definitely dont try to write those. But we were talking about doing a rock album as a complete experiment at some point since i have like 8-10 rock songs written anyways, and maybe he could produce that...maybe..


man, that's a shame that he's so closed-minded. he could do wonders for the metal world... i mean he's great at making the "un-melodic" sound melodic. listen to the City Sleeps cd and everything is so crystal clear the toms almost have a pitch to them. can you imagine a melodic metal band (with a singer like Spencer and and a drummer like Halpern... wait that's Periphery!) with such a detailed touch?? it would blow people's heads off... but with you being so gifted with recording yourself, I could see John being hard to work with if you didn't see eye to eye on something...


----------



## _detox (Jan 23, 2010)

Seeing you guys next Sunday on my birthday.  Stoked!


----------



## cfrank (Jan 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> I know, right?



Yeah. Can't imagine the tapping part and spencer's voice together. RELAESE IT ALRAEDY!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2010)

The high-pitched scream on the Light chorus makes me happy... in the pants


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 23, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> The high-pitched scream on the Light chorus makes me happy... in the pants



 I love the way it starts out smooth and breaks up at the end, that's my favourite kind of scream. Reminds me of what I like about the singer from The Used (mainly the first album), without actually sounding anything like The Used  (who, ironically John Feldmann produced/engineered/mixed  )

I'd love to hear you collaborate with him on a rock album. I love your rock songs that you've posted so far...maybe an OMNOM album?


----------



## bulb (Jan 23, 2010)

CoachZ said:


> Hey Bulb, I'll be seeing you in Montreal. Quick question though: you were tossing the idea a bit back of doing a larger edition with the songs solely being instrumental or something like that. It was in some thread and you mentioned it. Are you gonna pull through with that or you're just releasing one edition? Either way, I'm pumped.



we are definitely trying to do a limited edition double disc that has one regular and one instrumental version of the album.
we are very proud of how the songs came out with vocals, and honestly i dont feel they are complete without them, but all of us in the band, spencer included, know that the instrumental versions hold a very special place for a lot of people, so this will allow us to have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it bad that I already put up a vocal cover of Ow My Feelings?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> we are definitely trying to do a limited edition double disc that has one regular and one instrumental version of the album.
> we are very proud of how the songs came out with vocals, and honestly i dont feel they are complete without them, but all of us in the band, spencer included, know that the instrumental versions hold a very special place for a lot of people, so this will allow us to have the best of both worlds!



Would this be released at the same time as the regular album?

When's the second album coming out?


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you still going to retain the *tongue-in-cheek-esque* songnames like "Ow My Feelings" etc?

I love those names


----------



## bulb (Jan 24, 2010)

indeed we will!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

are you guys going to have the badass raps and bits between the songs? I love those.


----------



## bulb (Jan 24, 2010)

haha nah, those are fun and silly online, but for a professional first release they really just aren't appropriate


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

thats cool. 

Last question from me..

Are you still allowed to produce music online under the "bulb" name? Or will your label discourage that...


----------



## Andii (Jan 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> thats cool.
> 
> Last question from me..
> 
> Are you still allowed to produce music online under the "bulb" name? Or will your label discourage that...



Dude! That's a really good question!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> we are definitely trying to do a limited edition double disc that has one regular and one instrumental version of the album.
> we are very proud of how the songs came out with vocals, and honestly i dont feel they are complete without them, but all of us in the band, spencer included, know that the instrumental versions hold a very special place for a lot of people, so this will allow us to have the best of both worlds!



Dude, I really appreciate that you see how some of us really feel about the instrumentals. Although I have to agree that your music generally sounds awesome with vocals, I've been listening to some of the instrumental tracks for so long that I'll probably yearn for them in all of their redone glory.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

So no more FRENCH DOOR KNOBS! ?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

^We're here in misha's house, layan down some tracks fo' oh nine!


----------



## bulb (Jan 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> thats cool.
> 
> Last question from me..
> 
> Are you still allowed to produce music online under the "bulb" name? Or will your label discourage that...



we were adamant on signing to a label as Periphery LLC and not as individuals, so i can do whatever i want as an indvidual artist and it will be its own thing, Sumerian and Periphery LLC are the ones who are bound contractually, and im obviously a member of the LLC.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're allowed to say, what song are you pushing to be a single/music video etc?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> we were adamant on signing to a label as Periphery LLC and not as individuals, so i can do whatever i want as an indvidual artist and it will be its own thing, Sumerian and Periphery LLC are the ones who are bound contractually, and im obviously a member of the LLC.



Bitchin!

Im glad we can still hear your newest patches and badass mixes with new gear.


----------



## Polyrythman (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know if this is a re-post, I don't want to read through 25 pages of replies, does anyone know of a good 7-string tab for "All News Materials"? Preferably guitar pro, but anything will do. It's such an awesome song I just can't pass up learning it.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

Wrong thread, All New Materials tab here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1790815-post240.html

BTW All New Materials, it's Drop C on a six.


----------



## Polyrythman (Jan 24, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Wrong thread, All New Materials tab here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1790815-post240.html
> 
> BTW All New Materials, it's Drop C on a six.



 that does not help 

Edit: But thanks anyway. :]


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm confused.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

me too 

play your 7 with the bottom strings tuned to drop C, with an extra high E.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 25, 2010)

Polyrythman said:


> that does not help



how does posting a tab not help you? If you can't figure out how to get that from 6 to 7 strings then you have other problems. He posted a tab, what are you complaining about?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

drmosh said:


> how does posting a tab not help you? If you can't figure out how to get that from 6 to 7 strings then you have other problems. He posted a tab, what are you complaining about?



 And how is saying that the song is *on a 6* not helping. Hmm if I have 7 strings and I don't use the top one what? Oh my it's the same as a 6 string!


----------



## Polyrythman (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, I know...that is why i edited my reply, around 10 seconds after when i did realize it didn't matter that it was tabbed for a 6. Sorry for the confusion. :/


----------



## Ville (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you going to have some of the older shirts (Djentington) in your new merch store?
I ordered shirts from your old merch store around November IIRC and got refunded.

Anyway, can't wait


----------



## tian (Jan 26, 2010)

^ The new merch store is already live: PERIPHERY MERCH, SHIRTS HOODS

EDIT: Nevermind, I see you were after the Djentington shirt. That's weird it isn't there...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm glad that I bought the Djentington shirt before hand.


----------



## bulb (Jan 26, 2010)

we pulled it because a band on our management got a cease and desist from the nhl, and so our management reccomended we discontinue it when we switch merch companies, i think we might have some left in stock for tour though, so you might be able to get one at a show!!


----------



## Ville (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd love to see you live but I'll have to wait till your European Tour.


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 26, 2010)

Ville said:


> I'd love to see you live but I'll have to wait till your European Tour.



Same here 
We just have to be satisfied with the record that comes until the day finally comes that we can see Periphery over here


----------



## NickB11 (Jan 26, 2010)

man i cannot wait to buy this, everytime i listen to the sampler it makes it worse AHHH...pardon my ignorance but what is the last song called on the sampler...so epic


----------



## f2f4 (Jan 26, 2010)

I get to see these guys on saturday in nashville. needless to say i'm beyond stoked for Spencer


----------



## corellia_guitar (Jan 26, 2010)

NickBen said:


> man i cannot wait to buy this, everytime i listen to the sampler it makes it worse AHHH...pardon my ignorance but what is the last song called on the sampler...so epic



letter experiment


----------



## Cynic (Jan 26, 2010)

corellia_guitar said:


> better giveusdjent



Mhmm


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

Will there be any coloured shirts coming out soon? Any chance of a hot pink hoodie?


----------



## MarkPopkie (Feb 2, 2010)

HAUNTED SHORES (NEW SINGER/SONG/EVERYTHING!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
check it out... saw this coming!!
still wonder what's happening with friend for a foe though


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> HAUNTED SHORES (NEW SINGER/SONG/EVERYTHING!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> check it out... saw this coming!!
> still wonder what's happening with friend for a foe though



Prydogga and I pretty much called it.  Glad to see Chris in HS.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Feb 2, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Prydogga and I pretty much called it.  Glad to see Chris in HS.



it sounds great


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 3, 2010)

im pretty sure i know the answer to this already (which is the negative form of yes) but will the tracks with chris ever be heard by the public? I think Spencer fits much better but it'd still be interesting to hear Chris' take on things (i know this is a stupid question, but im just a sweaty fanboi).


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> im pretty sure i know the answer to this already (which is the negative form of yes) but will the tracks with chris ever be heard by the public? I think Spencer fits much better but it'd still be interesting to hear Chris' take on things (i know this is a stupid question, but im just a sweaty fanboi).



This is a total shot in the dark and I probably shouldn't be addressing this question, but I would presume that due to contractual obligations, etc, they would not be able to make those publicly available. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 3, 2010)

synrgy said:


> This is a total shot in the dark and I probably shouldn't be addressing this question, but I would presume that due to contractual obligations, etc, they would not be able to make those publicly available. I could be wrong, though.



yeah thats kinda what i was thinking, but at the same time they still have bulb's soundclick up which has loads of periphery stuff with different ideas. There is also a tonne of stuff floating around with previous vocalists, but there isn't much they can do about that. 

I just want this album to be released so i can throw out all my other cds


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> yeah thats kinda what i was thinking, but at the same time they still have bulb's soundclick up which has loads of periphery stuff with different ideas. There is also a tonne of stuff floating around with previous vocalists, but there isn't much they can do about that.
> 
> I just want this album to be released so i can throw out all my other cds



Bulb mentioned earlier in the thread, that they signed Periphery as a band, so anything they do together now is property of te elabel and subject to their powers. However, Bulb himself can release his own work still as he individually is not Periphery as a whole, and so separate. At least i think thats right. Any material released before now is out there anyway, not much the label can do about it.


----------



## friendforafoe (Feb 6, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> HAUNTED SHORES (NEW SINGER/SONG/EVERYTHING!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> check it out... saw this coming!!
> still wonder what's happening with friend for a foe though



I wonder what's happening with Friend For A Foe also ... weird


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 6, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> im pretty sure i know the answer to this already (which is the negative form of yes) but will the tracks with chris ever be heard by the public? I think Spencer fits much better but it'd still be interesting to hear Chris' take on things (i know this is a stupid question, but im just a sweaty fanboi).



The light and walk are both available on youtube as long as they don't copyright flag them. Think thats about as much as you'll find of that.


----------



## bulb (Feb 6, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> im pretty sure i know the answer to this already (which is the negative form of yes) but will the tracks with chris ever be heard by the public? I think Spencer fits much better but it'd still be interesting to hear Chris' take on things (i know this is a stupid question, but im just a sweaty fanboi).



You guys can hear those demo tracks on youtube and there is stuff floating around on the interwebz, but as far as stuff tracked at Casey's, even if we did want to put that stuff out (which we dont), i dont even think there is a single completed song from the sessions with Casey, so there really is nothing to put out.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Feb 8, 2010)

friendforafoe said:


> I wonder what's happening with Friend For A Foe also ... weird


haha speak of the devil... when will we know?? i personally check 2 or 3 times a day for some sort of announcement... i am thoroughly intrigued by the bio changes! vocal DUO?? this can only mean amazing things


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 8, 2010)

booooo, come to charlotte nc instead of raleigh!


----------



## MarkPopkie (Feb 9, 2010)

does anyone have any idea why spencer hasn't been performing with them lately? he did two, maybe three, shows then i've been reading that they've done several instrumental sets since then. what gives? sick? please god don't tell me that he blew his voice out already!


----------



## vontetzianos (Feb 9, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> does anyone have any idea why spencer hasn't been performing with them lately? he did two, maybe three, shows then i've been reading that they've done several instrumental sets since then. what gives? sick? please god don't tell me that he blew his voice out already!


 
didn't he get bronchitis or something like that?


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2010)

MarkPopkie said:


> does anyone have any idea why spencer hasn't been performing with them lately? he did two, maybe three, shows then i've been reading that they've done several instrumental sets since then. what gives? sick? please god don't tell me that he blew his voice out already!



we have done three instrumental shows
one was because the PA blew out in the middle of our first song in amarillo so we had no choice, then spencer got bronchitis and a sinus infection and obviously couldnt sing, he sang in LA even though he should have been resting, so we let him rest last night and by the time we are in Tacoma he should be good to go! (since we got him antibiotics and everything)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2010)

bulb said:


> we let him rest last night and by the time we are in Tacoma he should be good to go! (since we got him antibiotics and everything)



awwe, it´s like you´re his parents!


----------



## Origin (Feb 9, 2010)

They're coming to Toronto March 3rd and I have no way to get back from the show  AUGHDSUOGHFRUE


----------



## S-O (Feb 9, 2010)

When are preorders going to happen?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 9, 2010)

bulb said:


> we have done three instrumental shows
> one was because the PA blew out in the middle of our first song in amarillo so we had no choice, then spencer got bronchitis and a sinus infection and obviously couldnt sing, he sang in LA even though he should have been resting, so we let him rest last night and by the time we are in Tacoma he should be good to go! (since we got him antibiotics and everything)



if the PA blows out again, can you run his mic into Tosin's AxeFx?


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2010)

nah dude haha, hes still coming out of a guitar cabinet, it would sound weird, if he were using an frfr rig it would work well though!
hopefully we wont be playing venues where we have to worry about things like that though!


----------

